# Stolen Valve Stem Caps & Little Punks



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Well, the little bastards struck again this weekend. When I was cruising with Rost this weekend, he noticed that my valve stem caps were missing. 

This is now the second time in about a month that I've had my caps stolen. First it was my BMW roundel ones and this time it was the SSR caps that came with my GT3's.

I found out from my neighbors that I'm not the only one missing stem caps. It seems like most of the cars from my house to the corner have had stem caps stolen recently. Most of us know who it is (a 10 and 13 yr old). These kids have been stopped by the cops for shooting houses and cars with paint balls, ringing door bells and running away, cutting thru fences, keying cars, etc. The problem is, no one has caught these little punks redhanded yet.

I was actually considering purchasing a digital webcam and setting it up outside and burning the nights activity on CD. Once I had proof I would give the CD to the cops and let them scare these kids.

In the meantime I thought about getting locking stem caps for my car.

Kaz had told me of Griots Garage and their locking stem caps. The problem was they didn't carry BMW logos (at least it didn't show on their site), and they ran almost $37.

I found a set for $12.95 in silver. There is no logo and they are pretty plain. I just don't want these kids letting air out of my tires.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *Matthew brought up a good point the other day about locking valve covers. . . . If it is just kids, you could run the risk of pissing them off with locks.
> 
> Suppose they decide to kick your fender when they can't remove the cap:dunno: *


I thought about this Doug. This is why I think I am going to get the camera set up outside my house. This way, if they do get ticked and do some real damage, then the parents will be on the hook for it; and the kids may end up in juvenile court.

I could easily just buy a ton of the standard BMW caps and keep them handy. :dunno: My biggest problem is the fact that I don't have a garage. If I did, this would be a non-issue.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Ack said:


> *I thought about this Doug. This is why I think I am going to get the camera set up outside my house. This way, if they do get ticked and do some real damage, then the parents will be on the hook for it; and the kids may end up in juvenile court.
> 
> I could easily just buy a ton of the standard BMW caps and keep them handy. :dunno: My biggest problem is the fact that I don't have a garage. If I did, this would be a non-issue. *


If they are that good they will probably steal your camera and then you will be really mad!

:rofl:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I hope no one steals my fancy BBS caps


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

You too!! Unbelievable  

I will most likely just be getting the regular BMW roundel again. What a stupid, petty theft :tsk:


----------



## brewthunda (May 15, 2003)

*Just buy the cheap plastic caps.*

I know it sounds blasphemous . . but it might make sense to just go with the cheap black plastic caps until these kids grow out of it.

I fondly remember riding around town with my buddies on bikes about 20 years ago, looking for the elusive set of fancy chrome stem caps. I had dozens of them. Seemed like harmless fun then.

Oh, also - I don't know where you live, but in my town the cops would laugh if I called to complain about stolen stem caps.

This might just be the cost of parking your car outside.


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

anyone know where to find some generic caps that aren't drug store quality plastic?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this Ack. There always has to be somebody messing up things. Why can't people just have respect these days :tsk:


----------



## GGRRRRRR (Apr 29, 2003)

Here is a site that sells both locking and non-locking stem caps with the BMW logo:

http://www.brazilshopping.com/store/valvecaps.html


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

GGRRRRRR said:


> *Here is a site that sells both locking and non-locking stem caps with the BMW logo:
> 
> http://www.brazilshopping.com/store/valvecaps.html *


that's cool, but i'm trying to find just non-descript non-plastic ones. plain black anodized would be good.

EDIT: found some: http://apriliaforum.safeshopper.com/50/957.htm?947


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

ride365 said:


> *anyone know where to find some generic caps that aren't drug store quality plastic? *


I was wandering through a car wash the other day (it wasn't my car that was getting washed) (obviously) and I saw metal colored caps there. I don't know if they were metal or painted plastic.

You can find all sorts of stuff at the car wash! I can't remember the last time I was in one . . .


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

you can get these 25k gold plated


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

I replaced my fancy BBS caps with the el cheapos. For the same reason I never will have a vanity plate. It attracts unwanted attention.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Why can't people just have respect these days :tsk: *


Because class warfare is encouraged instead of discouraged. :tsk:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

*wait a minute...*

i have a 330ci with the m68's, which kind of a valve step should the car have stock?

it sounds like people have bmw caps stock?

this is what mine looks like.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

That what mine look like.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

ok, thanks.

from hearing the way people were referring to 'standard bmw roundel caps' and the like sounded kinda like they were standard on the cars..


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *ok, thanks.
> 
> from hearing the way people were referring to 'standard bmw roundel caps' and the like sounded kinda like they were standard on the cars.. *


No, but it was probably the first "mod" that you did get out of the parts department... Mine didn't leave the dealership on delivery day without them....


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I just can't justify spending the money on them because 1: they are too small to enjoy....2: I don't feel like looking down at my tires everytime I get in the car to see if little rat bastards have stolen them and 3: I'm too busy waiting for the damn Shark Injector to come out


----------



## windsor318is (Feb 28, 2003)

hey pete why dont you give the hexagon type caps a try, i dont think these punks carry a 10mm open end wrench around. there pretty hard to remove by hand if you tighten them properly.


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

no use to use a cam, even if you have the kids captured in the video, you think the cop will do something? this is real life and no movie!! the jobs of cops are only giving you traffic tickets and catch severe criminals. i was pretty upset when i found out this reality!!

Get a dog and train it well to attack. That's what i would do.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

yamato said:


> no use to use a cam, even if you have the kids captured in the video, you think the cop will do something? this is real life and no movie!! the jobs of cops are only giving you traffic tickets and catch severe criminals. i was pretty upset when i found out this reality!!
> 
> Get a dog and train it well to attack. That's what i would do.


Who said cops? Parents first. Still if the kids are delinquents that's usually a result of what happens in the home.

I've done a number of ride alongs and cops a) aren't that busy and b) love to torment people. A call to go harass some kids for stealing would a be a patrol cop's dream come true. Scare someone, maybe toss them on the hood of the car...the guy might use his siren to get there.

I'm not kidding about the cowboy attitude. A cop one night kept apologizing for not throwing anyone on his car for me. :dunno:


----------



## mav63 (May 10, 2004)

Make friends with an Aircraft Mechanic. Commercial Airline aircraft tires have metal caps on the stems and are plentiful! Don't tell them I sent ya!


----------

